# i smell a rat



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

i might get jumped on for this but i smell something funny with a certain member, looking at the threads they hav started and there posts id be very suprised if they are, who they say they are and that they actually keep the animals they say they do! personally i thnk they are takin the p**s and wasting peoples time! i just needed to say sumit coz this person is starting to seem very dodgy!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

not sure who you mean...?


----------



## Boobman (Apr 2, 2008)

oohh who is it?

Hehe : victory:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

It starts with a C


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

who is it ?
give us a clue


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> It starts with a C


: victory:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Husky said:


> : victory:


Jackpot its Cracking George aint it.


----------



## Andy Nightingale (Apr 6, 2008)

just added a message on to his last thread about rehoming reptiles. he is taking the p:censor: and its anoying me now because if he does manage to get one its going to go to a bad home i think personally


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Jackpot its Cracking George aint it.


:lol2: btw, if im wrong about this person then i will apologise now! and will apologise to them when im proved wrong but somehow im not sure that will happen!


----------



## damadwan (Mar 7, 2008)

*i know who you mean and theres something NOT quite right about him CO_ _ SN_ _E MAN DO I WIN :lol2::lol2::lol2:*


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

damadwan said:


> *i know who you mean and theres something NOT quite right about him CO_ _ SN_ _E MAN DO I WIN :lol2::lol2::lol2:*


:whistling2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i thought 10yr olds had to go to school...


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

that ten year old has just told someone to shut up for no reason!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/122404-reptile-rescu-centers.html#post1691351


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I said the exact same thing on his thread asking about brbs http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/122316-brb-sakes.html
I reckon it either someone trying to scam and making a bodge job of it or someone who was a previous member that has been banned and trying to wind us all up


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

Hav'nt been following this all the way through and if this person *is* geniune i hope they will learn a few things. 

But i have noticed a drastic change in spelling ability in the posts from the earlier ones till now. The bad spelling and grammar seems to be getting worse where as i have seen some earlier ones that were fine. 
I dont like to critisise people who have genuine problems, but im wondering why theres been so much of a change. It does seem as though it may be a bit of a put on.


----------



## mcrickydiva (Mar 4, 2007)

lol i blame the parents :bash:
f'in kids :censor: haha


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

Personally I think it best to ignore his posts he might just get the message.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Husky said:


> that ten year old has just told someone to shut up for no reason!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/122404-reptile-rescu-centers.html#post1691351


 
I was very hurt.... honest! :lolsign:


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I was very hurt.... honest! :lolsign:


:lol2: i felt your pain!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Uncle Les said:


> Personally I think it best to ignore his posts he might just get the message.


i agree with this, the more you reply, the more it encourages him. he'll soon learn that he wont get anywhere asking silly questions or lying etc


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Husky said:


> :lol2: i felt your pain!


 
I was actually getting on with some work at that point so completely oblivious.

Very pleased that ppl all stood up for me in my absence though - even if was against a (potential) ten year old!

:lol2:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

This 10yr old is not a 10yr old, i've seen plenty of 10yr olds on forums and they all write in a standard way which if you find kids posts from that age group or have 10yr olds yourself you know it's full words, often the odd mispelling and usually in one lines with a lot of full stops.

This guy doesn't write like a 10yr old and doesn't have a school to be at because is either someone who's at 2ndry school/college/uni wasting time or someone with little else to do so is trolling.

Rachel


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> i agree with this, the more you reply, the more it encourages him. he'll soon learn that he wont get anywhere asking silly questions or lying etc


Mmm, I dont really understand what he is doing... but if he is a genuine person, and is 10, and being silly, then maybe we shouldn't be moaning... if its not though, then lets all moan  haha


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Husky said:


> i might get jumped on for this but i smell something funny with a certain member, looking at the threads they hav started and there posts id be very suprised if they are, who they say they are and that they actually keep the animals they say they do! personally i thnk they are takin the p**s and wasting peoples time! i just needed to say sumit coz this person is starting to seem very dodgy!


You're right I noticed something weird the other day and now you mention it I've been looking back over some of the posts.

Spelling is dire and the questions are almost, dare I say, retarded at times.

Probably some foolish child with no education.

:whistling2:


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

it has now been established that he was lying about what animals he has! im just goin to avoid him from now on and let it be that!


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

All I can say is DON'T FEED THE TROLL. Even if this guy IS 10, we should be ignoring him if he's being rude and lying to people. By discussing him, we are partially "feeding the troll". He only wants to irritate us, by the sound of it. :bash:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh for Gods sake.

This is getting stupid. If its a wind up you're all jus feeding him and taking the bait.

If its not you're all being shitty.

Just take it as it comes, who cares? Its a forum. :roll:


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

I've just got to say this ~ my son is 12 years old and does have difficulty with his spelling, if he sits down and writes very slowly its quite resonable to understand *but *if he is put under any pressure or is trying to write/type fast his spelling and sentence composition deteriorates rapidly. If you were to sit and have a face to face conversation with him you would never realise there was a problem. 
So................
although I do understand what you are all saying, it is quite possible that this person is as young as stated (although why he's not at school???? sickness??? who knows). 
Although we keep BRBs when asked he said 'yes please, can we' when I asked if he would like some BRB eggs!!! 
I had to tell him of his mistake, to which he blushed nicely and said 'I know that mum I was testing you!'.


----------

